# My collection @ 1 month



## gretchygretch84 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Eyeshadows*
In the palletes:
(the filled one)
Top row L-R: Aquadesiac, Milani Garden Mist, Paradisco, Plum Dressing, Honey Lust
Middle Row L-R: Shimmermoss, Swimming, Orange Tangent, Cranberry, Milani Sun Goddess
Bottom Row L-R: Prose n Fancy, Humid, Milani Antique Gold, Trax, Milani Spice

Right-hand one:
Top Row L-R: Milani Atlantis, empty, Milani Taffy, Stars n Rockets, Milani Silver Bullet
Middle Row L-R: Empty, Empty, Milani Illusion, Milani Shock, Knight Devine
Bottom Row L-R: Tilt, Empty, Sushi Flower, Satellite Dreams, Milani Storm

In the pots:
Aristocrat
Retrospeck
Mulch
Greensmoke
Sunplosion

*Shadesticks*
Beige-ing
Sea Me
MangoMix
Lucky Jade
Crimsonaire

*Pigments*
Tan
Melon
Frost
Pink Opal
Violet
Teal
Golden Olive
Old Gold
Fairylite
Dark Soul

*Other*
Studio Fix Fluid NC 25
Naked You MSF
Hug Me l/s
Shimma paint
Blacktrack f/l

*Not Pictured*
Guacamole e/s
Bronze e/s
Goldmine e/s
Gorgeous Gold e/s
Lucky Green e/s
Sprout e/s
Summer Neutral e/s
Say Yeah! e/s
Pink Venus e/s
Mythology e/s
Steamy e/s
Expensive Pink e/s
Rule e/s
Naked pigment (full sized)
Apricot Pink 1/4 tsp
Pinked Mauve 1/4 tsp
Lilly White 1/4 tsp

Corn s/s
Forever Green ppt
Dipdown f/l
Dress Khaki e/l

Mouthwatering l/g
Glamorsun l/g
Lip Treatment

Studio Stick Concealer

Start date: Mar 6 '06


----------



## Classic Beauty (Apr 15, 2006)

Nice start!


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 16, 2006)

Wow!  That is pretty good for one month!  You've got some good stuff!


----------



## simar (Apr 16, 2006)

ooh that's a lot of stuff for one month. i like!


----------



## beautenoir (Apr 16, 2006)

wow!...great collection for only one month!


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Apr 16, 2006)

Holy crap! I have a bit more than that and thats over 6 months... Wow, I'd love to see it after a year... that's gonna be some collection! Well done!


----------



## Dawn (Apr 16, 2006)

Great start for 1 month!!


----------



## user3 (Apr 26, 2006)

At one month you are moving right along


----------



## bottleblack (Apr 26, 2006)

Ditto what everyone else said! At this rate you'll have a huge collection in no time!


----------



## gretchygretch84 (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I've always had a huge make-up collection, so I guess it was only a matter of time til I got into MAC, and as you guys can see, I definitely have!


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 27, 2006)

Lovely collection you have starting there! I like it how you have a category for things coming in the mail, I have something similar in mine too, heh heh.


----------



## gretchygretch84 (May 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_Lovely collection you have starting there! I like it how you have a category for things coming in the mail, I have something similar in mine too, heh heh._

 
hee hee it never stops!


----------



## ^wendy^ (May 15, 2006)

That's great for just one month! Nice collection!


----------



## tayslilpretty (May 15, 2006)

1 month,huh? not too shabby...lol


----------



## gretchygretch84 (May 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tayslilpretty* 
_1 month,huh? not too shabby...lol_

 
LOL it's been almost 3 months now... I just don't know how to change the title of the thread!


----------



## Luxurious (May 20, 2006)

very nice...


----------

